# Snow Roads 300k Audax 2013



## eck (3 Nov 2012)

Right folks, more than six months to go, and we got our 43rd entry today!





There's a lot more interest from local clubs this year, and I've increased the maximum field to 80. I know it's a long way off but I wouldn't like any audax regulars to miss out so get you entries in before this year's entertainment is shown on the telly.




http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/13-68/


----------



## Scoosh (6 Nov 2012)

When's it on the telly ? 

Will it cost more to be mixing with TV stars/ slebrites ?


----------



## glasgowjim (6 Nov 2012)

Sunday night 7pm BBC Scotland.


----------



## fimm (6 Nov 2012)

Oooh, thank you for the heads up.. if my boyfriend is allowed to have already entered his big event for next year, so am I


----------



## Noodley (6 Nov 2012)

Now only 15 places available for the 2013 edition

2012 edition is being shown on BBC2 Scotland at 7pm Sunday 18.11.12


----------



## arranandy (6 Nov 2012)

I quite fancy doing this Noodley. However I'm also planning to do the Mallorca 312 which is on the 27th April.


----------



## Noodley (6 Nov 2012)

Plenty recovery time then...a whole month between them! 
I have a 400km planned for 2 weeks before the Snow Roads and expect to be fully recovered by then...and a 600km 2 weeks after it...and I'm an unfit bloater!

Come on, you know it makes sense!


----------



## Nebulous (6 Nov 2012)

Woo hoo - I've entered. That's amazing for me. I don't even know where I'll be cycling this Saturday, never mind the 25th of May. I made a half-hearted enquiry very late this year, but I'm definitely on for next year. I'm seriously considering LEL, so this will be part of my build-up.


----------



## Banjo (7 Nov 2012)

Too tough for me as it would be my first attempt at a 300.


----------



## Philip Whiteman (7 Nov 2012)

I've finally bit the bullet. I'm in.


----------



## Noodley (7 Nov 2012)

Banjo said:


> Too tough for me as it would be my first attempt at a 300.


 
You'd be fine banj, you know how unfit I am and I have ridden it a few times. I have only had hypothermia the once  during a June attempt. I am no where near fit enough to ride it just now, but I'll be fine by May. As will you!


----------



## Scoosh (7 Nov 2012)

Banjo said:


> Too tough for me as it would be my first attempt at a 300.


It was my first 300  as well, a couple of years ago.

I was fortunate to have a 'domestique' to assist me round - until something happened to him 
he kindly passed me on to another domestique, and something happened to him a few kms down the road too ... 
Realising there was a trend here  , I had to finish on my own - but finish I did. 

It is a fabulous ride, with a few lumpy bits - and, as long as you know there are only 'a few'  - you'll be fine. 

Noodles has done it so many times, he doesn't need a Route sheet (but, if you start riding with him ... make sure _you_ have one )


----------



## Philip Whiteman (7 Nov 2012)

Banjo said:


> Too tough for me as it would be my first attempt at a 300.


 
You'll have plenty of chances more locally to 'train' for the Snow Roads at the end of May. In April there are the (i) Heart of England 300 will be in your territory and comparative with the Snow Roads for difficulty, The Elenith.


----------



## fimm (8 Nov 2012)

I'm in. Not 100% sure I will do it because it is a month after the London Marathon... but if my foot doesn't get better I will be deferring the marathon place and I really want to do the Snow Roads sometime.


----------



## eck (8 Nov 2012)

Right, ditherers. With 80 entries as of today, the event is now technically full. On the assumption that there will be some withdrawals before next May, I will take a few more entries. But if you want to enter, enter now.


----------



## edindave (8 Nov 2012)

I'm in. I think! What have I done?


----------



## fimm (9 Nov 2012)

eck said:


> ... With 80 entries as of today, the event is now technically full. ...


Phew
<skin of my teeth>...


----------



## ianjmcd (18 Nov 2012)

watching it just now looks interesting but next year is gonna be too soon for me


----------



## arranandy (18 Nov 2012)

Just watched it on the 'Adventure Show'. That looks an awesome event. Some great roads and scenery and they were lucky with the weather. Chapeau to everybody that took part and good luck to all that are entered for the 2013 edition


----------



## eck (19 Nov 2012)

That's it, folks. The event is full, so no more entries.


----------



## Terry Kay (20 Nov 2012)

lol, only reading the thread after watching the documentary.. Though I'm booked in a hotel near Lochness the weekend after for a stroll up Ben Nevis, so I guess it's a good thing


----------



## fimm (10 Feb 2013)

Right, OK, I have questions...
1) I seem to recall reading something about the possibility of sleeping on a hall floor somewhere for this - is this so, if so is it possible to sleep there on the Saturday night as well as the Friday night? And how would one go about ensuring that one could make use of this option?
2) if my memory is totally erroneous, what sort of accommodation is there in the area? I don't suppose many people come a long way for a 6am start...


----------



## eck (11 Feb 2013)

Hi fimm,
1) Yes, for both nights. There will be an additional charge for this, as the cost of the hall overnight is by far our biggest expense. I'm planning to do the same as previous years: hall open about 7pm on Friday, pasta supper served from about 8pm; Saturday breakfast; soup, bridies, beer post-ride (included in the event fee); Sunday breakfast - probably about £10 - £12 for the whole package. I'll need to have another look at the hall to get an idea of its maximum sleeping capacity: we've had up to about 25 in previous years but a much bigger (>130) field this time. It will be first-come, first-served.*BUT SEE BELOW*
2) There are a few B&Bs and a hostel/bunkhouse in the area, and a decent campsite about 5km from the start.

*THIS IS BELOW": It's over three months until the event. I'll be doing a "newsletter" to everyone who has entered, at least six weeks beforehand, outlining everything that I can think of. By all means, ask about things now that are giving you sleepless nights but PLEASE let's avoid a YACF-esque trail of questions about air beds, wasps or muirburn. Plenty of time for that.
ETA: So, I won't be taking any bookings for the Kirriemuir Hilton dossing facility until I send the newsletter out. HTH


----------



## fimm (11 Feb 2013)

eck,
Thank you very much, that is extremely helpful. We were doing some forward planning looking at the next few months, hence my asking questions now! I'll await the newsletter for more details. (I do have the gear to doss on a hall floor in comfort... )


----------



## Scoosh (20 Feb 2013)

fimm said:


> eck,
> Thank you very much, that is extremely helpful. We were doing some forward planning looking at the next few months, hence my asking questions now! I'll await the newsletter for more details. (I do have the gear to doss on a hall floor in comfort... )


Not in the same room as a certain elder statesman of Audax Ecosse, you don't ...


----------



## fimm (20 Feb 2013)

Scoosh, I'm sorry, that's gone totally over my head...


----------



## Scoosh (20 Feb 2013)

It'll make sense when you meet him !!!  ... and if you get to share the small hall with him.


----------



## fimm (21 Feb 2013)

Ah.
I have ear plugs, should I bring them?


----------



## Philip Whiteman (22 Feb 2013)

eck said:


> . By all means, ask about things now that are giving you sleepless nights but PLEASE let's avoid a YACF-esque trail of questions about air beds, wasps or muirburn. .


 
What will the quality of toilet roll be like? Will food be provided for my (x) allergy? 

I'll get my coat


----------

